# Greenwater



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions to rid my 20 gal of greenwater??? i've had it for about 1 week, it's a planted tank diy lighting and diy co2, aq 50 hob, as well as a powerhead, temp 75.

It's got 5 black skirt tetras, 3 otos(little) royal blue crayfish(the one that got out) and a platty

Any ideas will help, thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Drain it and sell it to desjardo. He's looking for it for his daphinia.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I want it! Where are ya?
I had the same problem at first. Be patient and it will clear up.
When you doing your next w/c?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Told ya so.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

lol ok, doing wc wednesday, if you come to scarborough you can have it, im at markham and finch, bring buckets


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

lol.. daphnia growroom, here you come...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

crxmaniac said:


> Anyone have any suggestions to rid my 20 gal of greenwater??? i've had it for about 1 week, it's a planted tank diy lighting and diy co2, aq 50 hob, as well as a powerhead, temp 75.


How much lighting do you have over your tank? What about fertilization regimen? Did you do anything lately that may have caused a slight ammonia spike (such as disturbing the substrate)?


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

dose nothing but n03 untill it goes away keep it at 5ppm/mql and do 5 to 10% w/c daily


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I will see you tomorrow! From my experience green water just takes patience.
Yeah I will have the least profitable grow closet in the GTA!


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> How much lighting do you have over your tank? What about fertilization regimen? Did you do anything lately that may have caused a slight ammonia spike (such as disturbing the substrate)?


k so, i dont have a fertilization regimen  my lights are 2 compact flourescent daytimes 26 watts each. First big planted tank, feeling it out.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

A UV sterilizer will clear it up in 48 hours.

A 3 day blackout will clear it up in three days but be carefull with the three day blackout make sure that there is a airstone in there so's it can breathe as I killed 50% of a heavilly planted 90G once by not doing that.. Actually here's the link to that thread just so's you know.. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4505&highlight=blackout+disaster

Try all this after you give Des his buckets and away you go. Remember to do a big WC right afte either method to suck out all the dead GW bacteria


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

crxmaniac said:


> k so, i dont have a fertilization regimen  my lights are 2 compact flourescent daytimes 26 watts each. First big planted tank, feeling it out.


That's 52 watts over a 20 gallon tank. At 2.6 WPG, you should really have a fertilization routine in order to keep everything in check. You have to ensure that plants receive the necessary macro and micronutrients.


----------

